# Aireport Vent



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I own a 2012 301BQ and I am considering replacing all ceiling vents with the Aireport vents. I have read the previous postings on this subject and have these questions:

Do you need to order a collar extension for each vent or did you use the existing ceiling collar?
Collar Length: should it be a flush fit within the supply duct or protrude inside the duct 1/8" - 1/4 " or more?
I am considering adding an additional vent to the front bunk area and rear bedroom, any thoughts on spacing between the vents or placement?

Thank you in advance for your advice..........


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I used tape to form a collar from the duct to the ceiling. I think there's pics in the gallery that's linked to in my sig.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Update - Called D&W regarding collars and was told to using only HVAC (aluminum) tape around the vent openings would be sufficient. Ordered the vents and installed them last Saturday. Re-taped all ceiling/duct openings, the supply and return areas connected to the AC unit. Also blocked the supply duct behind the vents in the rear bedroom and front bunk to force more air out vs allowing it travel another 2 ft to the end of the duct.

The Aireport vents are nice looking, well made and fit into the existing vent holes. Also bought D&W's plastic floor registers with dampers but have not installed them. They will be a big improvement over the metal vents that came with the trailer.

The only negative is I need to wait until Jul 15th to try out the new vents.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Update: Went camping the week of Jul 15th; temp hit the upper 90's and the heat index hit the 110's on one of those days. The Aireport vents did a good job distributing air throughout the 301BQ. My Aunt & Uncle were impressed and I ordered Aireport vents and D&W's floor registers for their Outback 298RE.


----------

